# She's Got Heart & anyone in the midwest



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Be careful!! Massive storms are on the rise again. Take head, prayers are with yall:hug:*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I just put it on the weather channel. It has been nasty humid for the past few days. We had rain all day yesterday.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, just saw the news. It's gnarly out there. They're saying Oklahoma & even Joplin,MO are in PERFECT conditions to get even worse tornadoes today 

I'm over these storms. The storm cell that hit tuscaloosa also hit my dad's town. Luckily he was fine but the town was pretty wrecked :/


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no!! Stay safe, I hope they blow past you like they did over here. This weather has been crazy, we've had way to many rainy days. It feels like winter still.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh no!! Stay safe, I hope they blow past you like they did over here. This weather has been crazy, we've had way to many rainy days. It feels like winter still.


Yeah that is crazy.... tornado's in cali.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Goo do be careful. I am keeping all in my thoughts, hope it doesn't come this way and just stops where it's at


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it was scary to hear. What is the world coming to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea it was scary to hear. What is the world coming to.


Oklahoma had a small earthquake a while back! haha We weren't effected.... saw it on the news.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's crazy. I'll take earthquakes over tornadoes any day. I've been threw a few, not too scary or anything.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's crazy. I'll take earthquakes over tornadoes any day. I've been threw a few, not too scary or anything.


I don't know, at least in a tornado you can take shelter. haha What do you do in an earth quake?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I dont know, id take a tornado any day. I mean look what happened to Japan, no thanks. But yeah be careful everyone!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Man I don't know tornadoes are scary, the earthquakes here weren't bad at all they just rolled for a minute or two and didn't do any major damage where I am. We have lots of fields and open spaces so it's not crazy like in the big cities.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah I grew up watchin tornado's off the front porch .. last minute cellar runners.. LOL " From Lawton to Bvlle and all around I've been bowfishing while a tornado traveled through town over the creek my friend and I were in and boy should seen the carp and gar activity! All we could say was wow look at the sky; look at the sky hell look at all these fish!!! Dumb ..

anyone remember the f5 that took out Moore? how many people relocated after that? destroyed everything and placed a baby safely in a nook under a tree as if it place it there on purpose, while it destroyed the town and killed adults... .









Baby saved from tornado rubble - Bing Videos

The Creator, Great Spirit, Father.. "God" "Allah" .. Ain Soph .. Lives in all things as spirit means breath.. This is sure sign of that exactly..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah I grew up watchin tornado's off the front porch .. last minute cellar runners.. LOL " From Lawton to Bvlle and all around I've been bowfishing while a tornado traveled through town over the creek my friend and I were in and boy should seen the carp and gar activity! All we could say was wow look at the sky; look at the sky hell look at all these fish!!! Dumb ..
> 
> anyone remember the f5 that took out Moore? how many people relocated after that? destroyed everything and placed a baby safely in a nook under a tree as if it place it there on purpose, while it destroyed the town and killed adults... .
> 
> ...


I do remember that story. Tornadoes are insane. We have them here but not as often as the midwest. Mostly have to worry about drouts, hurricane season & flooding. Hurricanes aren't that bad though because you get well advanced notice they're coming.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rain, rain go away...come again some other day Mother Nature has been up to her old tricks this year. The weather patterns are sooo different than they were when I was a kid. Just a couple weeks ago we had frost warnings, then within a few days we broke a single day heat record at 88, and of course it's been raining just about everyday in some fashion. All this after a dry, dry summer last year and a heck of a long winter following. When I was young, you could count on hot Summers, cold/snowy Winters, and relatively nice Spring/Falls. Not the case anymore. Heck, for the last few years we've had rainfall recorded in every month of the year, even January!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just saw on the morning news that there were tornadoes in OK and another one through Joplin, MO. 

Megan and other OK residents... here's hoping you're safe and sound and unaffected by this crazy weather front. Please post up if you're okay!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hope ya'll Okies tucked in Safe.. I followed dopplar last night and noticed the 8 or more tornados that hit Okla.. The one that took hit OKC norman area; went on into prague and payden (where I stayed on a horse ranch back in 99-00 and 02-03) .. I have family and friends in Joplin who are PD and EMT, Joplin is gone it takes 2hrs to go from one side to the othere dang near.. Its gonna be like this all MONTH and most of the summer; hope ya'll are ready...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man this is so sad. I hope you are all ok.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

extremely sad , been looking at pictures all morning, I have never seen a tornado up here { knock on wood} our mountains kinda keep that from happening. I cant imagine the horror , my hearts go out to everyone being hit and hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone talk to Megan? She okay?

MORE storms on the way again. Sheesh! I think Americans have about had enough already


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tornado warnings in my area all day long, but no touchdowns yet I could sure do without the the rain and T-storms though, so could my basement


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Still no news from Megan, Oz or any other Okie members? Getting worried now.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope they are okay...More storms are suppose to roll in this evening


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope they're okay, tornadoes are scary, I was amazed when we had warnings in Tehama County. If I said tornadoes in CA I'd be laughed at, but one touched down today.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just talked to Megan she's ok. But the one that touched is right in Holly's area, she said she can see the funnel cloud. Please pray her and the dogs stay out of harms way tonight.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We are ok here! Last night, we had high winds but no tornado's in my area of town. There were some spotted south of us. But there wasn't a touch down. Sorry to keep everyone worrying, I was busy all day. Today we just got rain for about 10 mins.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so glad your ok I was worried about you too :hug:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> We are ok here! Last night, we had high winds but no tornado's in my area of town. There were some spotted south of us. But there wasn't a touch down. Sorry to keep everyone worrying, I was busy all day. Today we just got rain for about 10 mins.


Glad you're okay 

Hope everyone else is too! Anyone hear about staffydaddy? Hopefully nothing touches down in cali


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They have touched down  I'm just hoping everyone will be ok.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Well hopefully nothing is damaged. Funny they didn't say anything on the news about cali yet you guys clearly have had some gnarly weather too. 

Storm cells were going through the midwest again too tonight


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Flood warnings in my city today...too, too much rain Of course, we're used to it along with the severe weather. When you live in a city that has three rivers flowing thru it, you can't stop it. Winter stunk, Spring stinks, bring on Summer.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Flood warnings in my city today...too, too much rain Of course, we're used to it along with the severe weather. When you live in a city that has three rivers flowing thru it, you can't stop it. Winter stunk, Spring stinks, bring on Summer.


Sorry to hear  Hopefully summer will be better for you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang it's all messed up everywhere. I heard from Oz and Jamie (staffydaddy) and they're both ok, nothing major in their area.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oklahoma......... just how it is.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL @ :57... Holy Schnikes!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Fingers of God are what they are.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow that is a crazy vid Stan. haha Them crazy Okies! I am an okie by birth but if there is a threat of severe weather I am glued to the tv and ready to take cover. I always thought the people who stand out side to see it are freaking nuts. Thankfully I haven't been through a tornado (knock on wood) The news said men are more likely to be killed by tornado's because of this stuff here, and they are more stubborn. lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow that is a crazy vid Stan. haha Them crazy Okies! I am an okie by birth but if there is a threat of severe weather I am glued to the tv and ready to take cover. I always thought the people who stand out side to see it are freaking nuts. Thankfully I haven't been through a tornado (knock on wood) The news said men are more likely to be killed by tornado's because of this stuff here, and they are more stubborn. lol


Sounds more like a Freudian thing to me


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im one of those guys standing out there on the porch or in the yard.. LOL only Bud's not what Im drinking... =D


----------

